# How often do you turn off your ebook reader?



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm just wondering, after finishing read before going to sleep, are you putting your Kindle either into the sleep mode or turn off it completely?
I'm curious how it impact on the battery drain. Is it better to turn off the K3 for night, or put it into sleep?

Recently I don't turn off my K3 at all, even for the night. But I'm Kindle user since last week, so I'm still on the first charge of the battery and I cannot compare the number of pageflips on the battery.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The common wisdom is that sleep is fine and probably even preferable for the battery.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I never turn my Kindle off - there's no point as turning it on and off uses more power than you saved by not leaving it asleep! So long as you turn the wireless connection off the power drain while it's asleep is negligible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only sleep for me.  Never off.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Never off, only sleep.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Never.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Never off...only sleep.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep the wireless off unless I need it, but the Kindle stays on.  I want to be able to pick it up and immediately get back to reading and it takes too long to start up if it's off


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Never.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Never.


Ditto, no reason to.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Never. It's very sensitive and it's feelings would be hurt.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I never turned off my K2 unless I had to do a restart. I'll do the same with my K3.


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

DevX said:


> I'm just wondering, after finishing read before going to sleep, are you putting your Kindle either into the sleep mode or turn off it completely?


This is a good question. I've been wondering myself. Only got mine yesterday so I'm a total Kindle noob. Really loving it tho. I already did the SS hack before I ran into the notorious Emily Dickinson unexpectedly!  LOL Thank you NiLuJe !
What a great community and resource this forum is!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Mutz!  If you've not done so. . .definitely take some time to read through the Users' Guide. . .it's got a lot of good stuff and, even if it's not something you care about now, you'll at least know where to go for help if you want it later. . . .

And then, of course, you can come ask here if something doesn't make sense!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm glad this question was posted because my husband and I were talking about it the other day. He always turns his K2 off and I just put mine to sleep. How does this affect the screen? Because it appears as if the screensaver stays on the entire time the K2 is sleeping, so does that ever burn an image into the screen? Granted, I've had mine for over a year and haven't seen a problem with the screen but I have gotten paranoid about it ever since I thought of it the other day.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to turn mine off at night, but then I saw another Kindle user recommend to just leave it in sleep mode as its better for the battery, so now I never turn mine off. I have seen other Kindle users report though that if you go through an airport scanner its best to turn your Kindle off before it goes scanned, as sometimes the scanners can have an adverse effect on the battery.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My K3 just sleeps as does DH's K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MINImum said:


> I'm glad this question was posted because my husband and I were talking about it the other day. He always turns his K2 off and I just put mine to sleep. How does this affect the screen? Because it appears as if the screensaver stays on the entire time the K2 is sleeping, so does that ever burn an image into the screen? Granted, I've had mine for over a year and haven't seen a problem with the screen but I have gotten paranoid about it ever since I thought of it the other day.


Because of the nature of the e-ink technology. . .you won't get burn in from the sleep picture showing.

And the unit will use more power to start up after being off -- and take longer -- than if it's just left 'sleeping'.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

Never off.  I'm on my 3rd Kindle and really couldn't even tell you how to turn any of them off. LOL!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Never....


----------



## Shahi Paneer (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Because of the nature of the e-ink technology. . .you won't get burn in from the sleep picture showing.


True! And that is precisely why an e-ink display would consume so much less energy than a conventional LCD. Once the image has been put on the screen, the Kindle does not uses any more energy to let the image be there on screen. On the other hand, an LCD will have to actively keep the image on display the whole time, this needing constant flow of energy

As for my Kindle, I am a Kindle noob. Got mine 4 days back and I have no idea I could actually turn it off! I just put it to sleep every night. Guess I will have to read the manual again.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I pretty much only turn it off when I fly or when I am going to leave it for a couple days for whatever reason.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

The only time I would turn my Kindle all the way off would be if I was planning on not using it for a long period of time.  I don't see that happening though  .


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

In the past year, I have only turned my k2i off twice- both times were when flight attendents insisted that sleep with 3G off was not sufficient!  I have never turned it off going through airport security, and never noticed any kind of problem....
I do keep the 3G off unless I am downloading a book- and that helps A TON with battery life!  I easily go 2+ weeks between charging, and if I haven't downloaded anything, I probably go 3 weeks.....
I guess I MIGHT think about turning it off if I knew I wouldn't be reading for a couple of weeks- but I don't think I have EVER gone that long without reading- ever!!!!


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

I regularly turn mine off.  It's habit for me - a turn off all appliances before going to bed kind of thing.  I've attempted to just hit sleep mode at night, but more often I end up turning it off.  I don't notice that it takes any longer to turn back on than coming out of sleep mode; and I haven't noticed much of a drain on the K3's battery.  I notice more drain playing games on it than turning it off and on every day.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Only turn off if leaving it for a week or more, so not very often!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had my K2 about a year & have never turned it off.


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome Mutz! If you've not done so. . .definitely take some time to read through the Users' Guide. . .it's got a lot of good stuff and, even if it's not something you care about now, you'll at least know where to go for help if you want it later. . . .
> 
> And then, of course, you can come ask here if something doesn't make sense!


Thanks for the welcome, Ann. I downloaded the User's Guide from Amazon as soon as I placed my order last weekend so I could familiarize myself with its features even before it landed on my doorstep yesterday afternoon. And I was happy to discover the same guide installed right on my Kindle when I fired it up for the first time. What an amazing and elegant device this is, especially wrapped in its burnt orange Kindle cover! Couldn't be happier.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

IUHoosier said:


> I don't notice that it takes any longer to turn back on than coming out of sleep mode; and I haven't noticed much of a drain on the K3's battery.


Thank you everybody for the answers. 
So I guess that leaving K3 in sleep mode is the best, as *IUHoosier* noted. It didn't drain battery much, but *IUHoosier*, how it's possible that your device goes ON as long (fast) as coming from the sleep mode? Mine starts about one minute (or longer), and wakes about ~2secs.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

DevX said:


> Thank you everybody for the answers.
> So I guess that leaving K3 in sleep mode is the best, as *IUHoosier* noted. It didn't drain battery much, but *IUHoosier*, how it's possible that your device goes ON as long (fast) as coming from the sleep mode? Mine starts about one minute (or longer), and wakes about ~2secs.


With my K3 and the K2 when I had it, on the rare occasion that I turn it off, it comes back on just as quickly as when I just wake it up...about 2-3 seconds.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

Oooh, I've just checked and you totally right! Turning on takes about 2 secs. 
I thought that the device turns on the same way like restarts, when loading screen appears, but it looks more like the sleep mode, with no screensaver


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

The only kindle that I ever turned off was the original model.

Occasionally that one became frozen and sometimes I could get it to unlock by turning it off and then back on, but I usually had to use a paperclip through to small hole in the back to force a full reboot.

The only time that the K2, DXG or K3 are turned off is when an update or hack has just been installed.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Never.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd like to add that there are three methods of turning K3 off:

-swipe the switch - sleep mode - takes ~2s to wake
-swipe and hold for 7 secs. - "soft" off - takes ~2s to wake
-swipe and hold for 14 secs. - "hard" off - takes ~2 mins. to wake


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

never ever off. never turned off my K1 either.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sleep mode only. I never turn them off.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sleep mode only.
I never turn mine off.
And I have a K2us.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I always put my K3 to sleep. I've had it for about a week and a half and it still has lots of battery left.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

DevX said:


> I'd like to add that there are three methods of turning K3 off:
> 
> -swipe the switch - sleep mode - takes ~2s to wake
> -swipe and hold for 7 secs. - "soft" off - takes ~2s to wake
> -swipe and hold for 14 secs. - "hard" off - takes ~2 mins. to wake


Thanks for this - I've been wondering what the hard off time frame is. I've only managed to get mine to do the hard off once and that was by accident.

*DevX* - I think others have answered for me, but yes, I do the 7 second off and it takes just a couple of seconds to come back on. I've got the K3.


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

I recall reading somewhere not to turn it off unless you're not going to use it for weeks.
But when's that going to happen?... LOL
Well, you never know. An eye surgery or coma situation. 

Smiles,

Andy


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've turned my kindle2US off only because of being on a plane where they requested it to go off. Other than that it has automatically gone to sleep - I don't even bother actively putting it to sleep.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Fireheart223 said:


> I used to turn mine off at night, but then I saw another Kindle user recommend to just leave it in sleep mode as its better for the battery, so now I never turn mine off. I have seen other Kindle users report though that if you go through an airport scanner its best to turn your Kindle off before it goes scanned, as sometimes the scanners can have an adverse effect on the battery.


*Myth:*

Airport Security X-ray machines can/will "fry" your Kindle

*Truth:*

Per Amazon Kindle Support (Based on correspondence between Amazon Customer Service and MobileRead member desertgrandma.)

"Currently there is not a possibility of damaged to a Kindle by the X-ray machinery at an airport. After researching this I have confirmed that this machinery does not damage the Kindle in any way. If there is a problem with a Kindle or Kindle 2 Amazon.com will covered these problems with our manufacturer warranty."


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Just put it to sleep.. I most often leave the wireless on because I get blogs downloaded..  I usually plug it in on the charger most nights.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't ever turn my Kindle off. I did have the K1 also, and had to turn it off once in order to do the hard reset with the magic paper clip procedure. So, it was turned off once in two years.
playful (Andy)..... thanks so much for the laugh.... I would have to be comatose to go a week without reading on my Kindle.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Just as I've done with my laptop for years, it just naps when not in use.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It turns off? 

Seriously, I never turn it off. Sleep is fine and has served me well for two years and two Kindles.


----------



## marcclarke (Sep 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> there's no point as turning it on and off uses more power than you saved by not leaving it asleep!


Say what? Who measured this, how did they measure it, and where did they publish it, please?


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I have never turned my off in over a year of use.
Even when flying I consider "sleep" just as much off as "off" because it is not using any power, and I just closed my cover and waited till they said we could electronics back on.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It's because it has to go through its whole startup routine when you turn it back on. That consumes a lot of power. When it's asleep, the Kindle is not using ANY power (assuming the wireless is off).


----------



## marcclarke (Sep 24, 2010)

akpak said:


> It's because it has to go through its whole startup routine when you turn it back on. That consumes a lot of power. When it's asleep, the Kindle is not using ANY power (assuming the wireless is off).


Ah-ha! Thank you.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

To be strict I think that 7 sec. slide&hold the power switch could use less energy than the sleep mode, as it doesnt restart the device, but turns the screen blank.
And I will use it for the nights from now on. Â


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I called Kindle CS about this when I first got my K2.  I was told to turn it off if I wasn't going to use it for a week or more, or if I was on an airplane.

I have had my battery drain while it is in sleep mode, so it does use up battery when in sleep.  And I don't understand why people refuse to turn it off (and not just sleep) when they are on an airplane.  Really?  It is a rule, and it takes 6 seconds to do what they are asking.  I don't want to be the one to find out that my Kindle causes a problem in the cock pit.  Most iPods don't access the internet, but they ask you to turn those off too.  I hope that whey I fly I am in a plane full of rule followers, not rule breakers.  Just sayin'....


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think I have ever turned it off. I guess if I knew for some reason I wouldn't be using it for long periods of time, like a week or more then I might turn it off but so far that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm. Always turn mine off. Must be force of habit for electronics. I've heard of others not doing doing so, but I just haven't. I bet if my wife saw it on she would come by and turn it off.


----------



## fezh (May 11, 2010)

There's really no need to do anything except to turn the Kindle on (wake it up) when you want to use it.  My K2 goes to sleep mode automatically after 10 minutes.  I suspect the K3s do the same.  I just close the cover and put it down.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

DevX said:


> To be strict I think that 7 sec. slide&hold the power switch could use less energy than the sleep mode, as it doesnt restart the device, but turns the screen blank.
> And I will use it for the nights from now on. Â


Except that blanking the screen doesn't actually save any power. Changing what is on the screen takes power, having it remain on something non-white doesn't take power.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Since there isn't a signal being sent or recieved with the 3G (or now the wireless) turned off I don't see why a Kindle would need to be turned off or even put into sleep mode during take off  or landing on a plane.  No signal makes a Kindle as dangerous as a DTB to the electronics.  Sounds like the flight attendants haven't been educated about e-books.  But it isn't worth being arrested over either if they insist on it being turned off.

And I only turn my Zelda off if I need to do a hard reset when I confuse her with too many button pushes too close together.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I almost never turn my Kindle completely off. I've heard from numerous sources not to turn it off in the course of normal use -- some people like to turn it off if they don't plan to use it for a few weeks or more.

Since I've never had a problem just letting it go to sleep, that's what I do.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I have had my battery drain while it is in sleep mode, so it does use up battery when in sleep.


Only if you leave your wireless active. IF the 3G/WiFi is enabled, it CAN use power while asleep to sync or download items.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I only ever use the sleep mode.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Sleep mode only.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

TLM said:


> Since there isn't a signal being sent or recieved with the 3G (or now the wireless) turned off I don't see why a Kindle would need to be turned off or even put into sleep mode during take off or landing on a plane. No signal makes a Kindle as dangerous as a DTB to the electronics. Sounds like the flight attendants haven't been educated about e-books. But it isn't worth being arrested over either if they insist on it being turned off.


They ask to turn off all electronics during takeoff and landing, not just ones that use a wireless signal. This would include not just a Kindle or cell phone, but iPods, hand-held games, portable DVD players, etc., so it doesn't have anything to do with whether or not the device transmits a signal.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

akpak said:


> Only if you leave your wireless active. IF the 3G/WiFi is enabled, it CAN use power while asleep to sync or download items.


No, I never leave my whispernet on.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Never.
deb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had my K1 for 2 years and have never turned it off.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

2 years, WOW!

I've had mine for 2 days and haven't shut it off yet. I'll probably try it soon just to see what I am missing.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmm, if it takes no power to leave an image on the screen, then why have sleep mode at all?  Why not have an option leave the image as to whatever page of the book I left it on.  They could have a separate Wifi sleep option that disables automatically after a few minutes.  

I am constantly doing other small tasks while using my Kindle.  The sleep mode can get kind of annoying sometimes.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pinworms said:


> Hmm, if it takes no power to leave an image on the screen, then why have sleep mode at all?


Probably to keep the buttons from being pressed accidentally.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I concur with pidgeon. . . .sleep mode locks all the keys so you won't accidentally turn pages and what not.  I find I usually don't put it to sleep myself but it frequently will sleep when I've not gotten back to it as quickly as I expected (10 minutes is what they say).  It's no problem to wake it up with the switch.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

My K is a sleeper. Neither my K2 or K1 was ever turned off. No reason too.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never turned mine off, don't know how.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

The only time I've turned mine off was when I was flying last weekend.  And that was only when the flight attendent saw me reading and asked me to turn it off.  During most legs, I just closed the cover and tucked it to the side.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm with the travelers who turn it off during takeoffs and landings for planes. Otherwise, I don't really see the point, as sleep seems to suffice.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Only when requested to while flying.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Fireheart223 said:


> They ask to turn off all electronics during takeoff and landing, not just ones that use a wireless signal. This would include not just a Kindle or cell phone, but iPods, hand-held games, portable DVD players, etc., so it doesn't have anything to do with whether or not the device transmits a signal.


Yeah, I think it's just much easier for them to ask everyone to turn off all electronic devices than having to know which ones have wireless and which ones don't (heck, I'm sure not everyone even knows their Kindle has wireless or how to turn it off). For me, when a flight attendant asks me to turn it off, I don't argue, I just smile politely and put it to sleep and close the case until they're out of sight. I never actually turn it off.


----------

